# Light Strong enough



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a topfin 29 Gal. Setup. Is the light in it strong enough to sustain plant life? If not should i just go buy like a 65 watt light and put it in or do i need to upgrade the whole hood? :help:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

how many watts is your current bulb?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Im at my dads house i will tell u monday when im at my moms house


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Watts and kelvin rating are whats important. and what kind of plants?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

All low light plants and some dwarf sag. What is the kelvin rating??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The light is insufficient. A 29 gallon setup comes with a 24 inch N.O. flourescent bulb. Thats about 20 watts. Upgrade to the 55/65 watt PC for plantlife. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay so all i need is the bulb and just plug it in?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

No. Power compacts will not run in a fixture for normal fluors. You will need new "guts" as well.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok how much will that cost??


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Is there any type of light that i can just put in instead of just buying the whole hood. If there is send me a link.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No there isn't. N.O. flourescents just don't have the ability. (I won't go into rare earth phosphors and igniting them as it can get boring) but trust me its not possible. You can get a fixture as cheap as $40-$50.00 on various sites like big Al's or Petsolutions.com. You get what you pay for though. You could add another N.O. Flourescent but the cost wouldn't be as effective as purchasing a PC fixture or you can go here if you have some handyperson skills.
http://www.ahsupply.com


----------

